# Moved to Idaho and.......



## vstman (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, 

My Honey and & I just moved to Northern Idaho. Retired from the USMC and we have had 40 acres up here waiting for us. Now that we are here I want to get a used snow removal truck with a new Snow way 22. 

What used truck would you recommend? I am considering a Jeep but I want to make sure I get the right make, model, options when I purchase it. This will be used for personal and neighborly use only.and dump runs  

Snow can get deep up here. I've had camera's up here 4 years now and last year I got some really good video & pics of 6ft. deep snow. I am not worried about the deep stuff as I have a friend with a CASE Backhoe that we contract when it get above the roof line like it did this last year 

In the 80's I used to own a S10 and really like the power and climbing fun it provided. If I remember right it had air pressure lockouts?

I was a electronics type in the Marines and currently own a Company that provides Video Security Installations & Service. My Honey was a marksmanship expert and is well know as the Ladyshooter........


Any insight that would save me time is appreciated. 

and yes I give free advice when it comes to electronic "stuff". I'd consider my self a fart smeller.

Kerry


----------



## Bryce (Mar 1, 2007)

vstman;615527 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Honey and & I just moved to Northern Idaho. Retired from the USMC and we have had 40 acres up here waiting for us. Now that we are here I want to get a used snow removal truck with a new Snow way 22.
> 
> ...


Hey.....Fart smeller.I would go for something bigger than a S-10...im a ford guy..I would suggest a big ford!!!!..Did you get your 20 in?.......good luck on the retirement 
welcome to the site..


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

You need to consider what you are plowing. I am 90% straight aways with 2 tight corners so a full size truck (standard cab/LB) is no big but those 2 corners are interesting in my Long Bed/Club Cab Ram 2500. A neighbor has a tight twisty driveway and road to his house and the only way I can do it even in the summer is on the quad or in my wife's J$$p, the Ram is too tight of a fit. The longer vehicle chained will be more "predictable" if it skitters around than a short wheelbase J$$p but if you have tight corners a short wheelbase is the way to go. If you go the J$$p route I would suggest something like an air locker in the F/R or both since you can turn them on and off at will you aren't fighting them all the time. You will also want a GOOD set of chains, I dropped $150 a pair for mine and they have lasted 4 years now vs a cheap set I got in an emergency lasted 2 storms. I personally am an International Harvestor guy so if the IH 1200 died I would probably put a blade on a Scout II. If your a Chevy guy and want an S10 again I would try and get one with the 4.3L V6, they are surprisingly powerful for only a 6cyl but wouldn't take a 2.8L if you gave me one. I rebuilt more of those than I can remember at the shop. The Fords seemed to be a gamble, I saw some identical trucks run to 200K+ and others throw a rod at 120K. I would never get a Toy (owned 2 so I can say "no power"), and aside from another full size, 12 year old 12 valve diesel I wouldn't buy another Dodge. And thank you for your service to our country, I have helped build many "care packages" to send to our troops in Iraq, without people like you we would not be speaking English with no accent here (I tried but was disqualified because of shoulder and knee issues).


----------



## vstman (Oct 26, 2008)

*okie dokie......*

thanks for the reply.....and the thank you! I did 24 years and my Honey did 26. It went by fast but I can tell you that America is the best place around.hands down.

When you mention a J$$p you make it sound expensive to operate? Is this true? Lots of repairs? My experience is that evry make has a lemon or two.....I just need some tips on good makes/models to choose from. I'll take that info and head out to the used truck lots and shop til I drop the cash for it.

I like the idea of a smaller truck/SUV vice a full sized since I could get around tighter places with ease.

Does anyone recommend a S10 model/type? Thanks for the info on the engine.........I had the larger and the torque was amazing..........air lock outs are very nice to have when it's cold as heck..............

again.thanks, Kerry


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Off topic but I have family in Post Falls and Priest Lake in Northern Idaho. I know Sandpoint pretty well also. Nice country and your right I have heard and seen pictures of big snow there.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I have had a 1977 Wagoneer, 1984 Cherokee XJ, 1986 Cherokee XJ and my wife presently has a 2002 Wrangler X. All of them I had were money pits and kept me very busy doing maintenence. The Wrangler has 100K on it I've done front brakes ($120), rear brakes ($100), a rear wheel stud ($25 dealer only part) and a clutch ($225). Typically on the older units they have been beaten and abused their whole life so you end up putting lots of $$ into them to make a reliable and safe vehicle. I can't complain much about her Wrangler other than I'm used to 400HP and 900ftlbs of torque so it seems like a gutless gocart to me after driving the Ram. When we met 15 years ago she had a Blazer with the 4.3 in it and was near 220K on the clock and it still ran great, it was on it's 3rd transmission tho. If I was going for an S-10 I would be trying to find a 4.3L, 5spd, 4WD, with a block heater and add a 6' poly blade and a set of Timbrens in the front with chains on all 4's and possibly the air lockers. Just remember with those snows the taller the blade the better, you can make 3 passes with the 6' blade but it really sucks having to get out and clean out the grill every 100' because of snow packing up behind the plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a Chevy 2500HD with a 8' Fisher or Boss I don't know much about Snow Way plow but here in Maine there is only two plows Fisher and Boss then there are the first timers with Blizards and Meyers. But they lern that Fisher and Boss is the only way to go. And on Maine roads every 8 plows out of ten are Fisher.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Kerry,

Semper Fi 

I live just south of you near Hauser Lake. I was in for less than 2 years due to a family hardship requiring an early discharge. Would of been great to have retirement pay and do all that I do now. 

ussmileyflag:salute:


----------



## vstman (Oct 26, 2008)

semper fi back at ya.....I started out a enlisted 2818 (teletype repair) and went onto 2834 (satellite repair)......then selected to CWO and later on selected to LDO Officer. Mustanger all the way!

Yes it is nice to have the retirement but I can say that it was very hard on the family life.which I rarely had. Seen my boys grow in feet, not inches. All in all I had a great career and now it is time for others to step up. I can truely say I was very tired and nerve wracked after being so intense for so long. After I retired I tossed all those pils in a trash can and never looked back...........never felt better! I guess I'm saying a bit too much. Despite the war isues of today the facts are I am appreciatve of those who servered and also those who gave thier lives in defense of this GREAT COUNTRY!! I was lucky to make it to the finish line.:

We joined the Sandpoint USMC league and I hope to contribute from within that organization..................there are lots of oldtimers around here that served........nice to see it from this end.
if you ever need some video, electronic support, computer & networking stuff, or just want to stop.........send me a email at [email protected] amd I'll forward phone & ect.

Kerry


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

First off, thank you for your service. ussmileyflag

Second, what an awesome place to choose to live.



mercer_me;616778 said:


> Get a Chevy 2500HD with a 8' Fisher or Boss I don't know much about Snow Way plow but here in Maine there is only two plows Fisher and Boss then there are the first timers with Blizards and Meyers. But they lern that Fisher and Boss is the only way to go. And on Maine roads every 8 plows out of ten are Fisher.


Brilliant comment. What if he has no Boss or Fisher dealer within 300 miles? He's living in Idaho, not Mercer, Maine. What's good for you may not be good for him.

I have a '95 Wrangler with a 6.5 Western that is just about unstoppable with proper ballast, so if you keep up with the storm, you shouldn't have a problem. Especially if you install lockers.  Good luck, can't help much more than that, as I'm doing different types of plowing.


----------

